# Are Goats Clumsy?



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My 2 year old ober is falling down. He is healthy looking, alert, interactive, fast on his feet, walks on top of logs, jumps on his toys with no noticeable problem. His feet and legs look correct. His is a 2 year old goof ball. When going out for walks he falls down several times in a few miles. Often he is behind me and it happens fast. It is hard to see what is making him fall. At times he steps on the edge of the asphalt, his brother gives him a push, or he walks so close behind me his front feet touch my heal and he falls down. Sometimes he trips, other times he falls all the way into a face plant. At times he is beside me and he just trips over nothing but his feet. I've been observing this over this winter and spring. 
Is he just a teenage kluts with legs growing faster than his brain? 
Thanks for your thoughts. IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, I think it could happen with goats, too.

There's a condition in horses and dogs called spinal ataxia, often caused by injuries of the spine.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The only time I ever see goats fall completely over is generally from kids running wild and then slipping on the mud or ice. Other than that they are very sure footed and almost never fall. Especially not just walking down the road. I'd suspect some other problem.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Goats that fall more than the other goats should be checked by a vet. Epiphysisis and OCD are two diseases that kids get that often the first symptoms are them being reluctant to jump up or falling a lot. A vet can check them out quite easily.

There are other neurological diseases that can cause incoordination but a good goat or horse vet should look at the goat and see if they see anything abnormal.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The now 2 year and 8 month old ober boy no longers falls down. As the summer progressed into August he stopped tripping and falling. He really looked like he was being a nut, trotting along and tripping over his own feet. What ever it was he figured it out and stopped. The vet never found anything wrong with him and thought we should watch him. He did grow alot over the summer. He packed on some weight that maked him look to heavy. After backing off the hay a little bit he looks better balanced and maybe he is.
IdahoNancy


----------

